# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  If I cant be on SBH, at least I can be in PC

## bkeats

Have given up on planning a trip to SBH in the near future. Fortunately our family has had a ski shack in Park City for many years. The dear wife and I left NYC for the winter and settled in with a good cocktail and a fire in the wood stove two weeks ago.  Its been snowing steadily since we got here. If I cant have the beach, at least we have the snow. The pup has never seen so much snow and is overwhelmed with joy.

----------


## JEK

This is how you post large images embedded in your post.

----------


## Dennis

Sweet flex.

----------


## amyb

Just great to have another destination. Good looking pup, named?  Stay safe.

----------


## cec1

Awesome destination & scene . . . and very lucky pup!

----------

